# SIXX STRINGS staff shooters list!!!!



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to all that made the Staff!


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Congrats to all who made it. good luck with your shooting
Chris


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I would like to congratulate all the members who made the SIXX Strings Shooting Staff. I am honored and excited to be a part of the team and look forward to interacting with each of you. By the way, I love the Nikki Sixx picture. I'm an old school Motley Crue fan.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Dr. Feelgood my order will be headed in soon...............


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Deerman1 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats Deerman1!!

Let me know how the APA and the SIXX STRINGS work for you.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks again David. It's a pleasure to be on board and I am really looking forward to it:wink:

Dennis(D.J.) Sullivan


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*??????*

Hey Dave, Did I get booted already?? I didn't see my name on the list.
Jeff


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

lefty9000 said:


> Hey Dave, Did I get booted already?? I didn't see my name on the list.
> Jeff




No your still in. Some how when I was transferring names from one list to the other your name got lost. But you are still on my list:wink:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all that made it, and thank you very much for the opportunity, I think this is gonna be a great year.:elch::archer::first:


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

congrats to all its gonna be a good season


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations to every one and thanks David:set1_applaud:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

congrats to all the winners. maybe i will get in if there any additions :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

PAstringking said:


> congrats to all the winners. maybe i will get in if there any additions :wink:


I hope there will be additions in the near future. I just can't afford to add anymore right at this moment.:wink:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> I hope there will be additions in the near future. I just can't afford to add anymore right at this moment.:wink:


i did send you a PM about some strings and cabels. i would like to use my coupon :wink:


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Many thanks Dave for this opportunity. PM sent.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks dave for this opportunity


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

PAstringking said:


> i did send you a PM about some strings and cabels. i would like to use my coupon :wink:




PA send me an email about the order and I will take care of your discount:wink:


----------



## mdillon (Dec 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks to Dave for letting me be a part of his team, Congrats to everyone and looking forward to an exciting year shooting his strings.
Mark


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats to everyone, good shooting!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

All I can say is thanks, Can't wait to get my bows Sixxed up:wink:


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations to all you guys!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ATTENTION STAFF SHOOTERS!!!!

I need everyone's shirt size I am having T-shirts made for everyone. I will have shooters shirts available in the next week or so. All staff shooters will be able to purchase shooter shirts at cost. These are nice moisture wicking shirts great for those hot summer days. 

please either pm me your shirt size or just post it up in the sixx strings social group, and I will get you your free T-shirt

Thanks
Dave


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

PM sent with shirt size. That is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## bowtech2win (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats to everyone! Thanks Dave.


----------

